# Pros of old coming back to play



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this (Chuck, feel free to move this out of here if you want), but I was just looking at the early results from the NFAA Indoor (thanks to @bowjunky9 for posting scores on Twitter) and a few names from the past jumped out at me. John Vozzy is back and in the shoot-off in MPFS, Kirk Ethridge shot in MPFS, and Randy Ulmer was in the hunt in the SMPFS. Good to see some of these guys coming back out again. What other names from the past would you like to see shooting again? I was happy to see Mike Leiter come back a few years ago. And I think everyone would be happy to see Terry and Michelle shooting again too.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

RMBX10 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this (Chuck, feel free to move this out of here if you want), but I was just looking at the early results from the NFAA Indoor (thanks to @bowjunky9 for posting scores on Twitter) and a few names from the past jumped out at me. John Vozzy is back and in the shoot-off in MPFS, Kirk Ethridge shot in MPFS, and Randy Ulmer was in the hunt in the SMPFS. Good to see some of these guys coming back out again. What other names from the past would you like to see shooting again? I was happy to see Mike Leiter come back a few years ago. And I think everyone would be happy to see Terry and Michelle shooting again too.


It was great to visit with these guys you mentioned at the Nationals. I also saw Ron Walker who started competing again a few years back. The only trouble with this is that we're becoming a organization of old men. I'd like to see a better NFAA program developed to attract the NASP kids into field archery after their NASP days are over. Right now I see a major effort in this respect being made only by the ASA 3d organization and unless we can match what they're doing for these kids, the future archers will be shooting foam instead of paper.
In my mind, a NASP round could be offered at local clubs simply by using the cub stakes for field round shot with NASP equipment and rules. This would offer the kids a real challenge and introduce them to field archery. From there they could branch out to other styles of equipment as they improve and want to test themselves against archers using more advanced equipment.
Joe B.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

There is one large issue with getting kids into archery - cost. At our local gun club we have a youth archery program, every year there is 60 to 70 kids participating. Once they leave that program we don't see them at any of our local archery shoots (3D). I have asked several times why this is and the answer I get is always the same. The kids in the program don't have their own equipment, when their parents see the cost of the equipment they balk at purchasing it knowing their kids may loose interest or out grow it. There is also the issue of most of the parents are not into archery and don't have the time to take their kids to a shoot that could use up three to four hours on a Sunday morning. The parents are all for it when the equipment is provided and it does not conflict with their schedule. It's unfortunate, but that seems to be the reality. To some extent, archery companies are pricing themselves out of potential sales.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

It was a pure pleasure to shoot with Randy Ulmer.I was next to him both days at Nationals. He was in front of me on Sat,and behind me on Sun. He is still the same guy. Polite ,gracious, and humble.Thats what the senior class is all about, and we are really pumped to have him back with us.He shot phenominally well on Sat posting a 60x,he dropped 3 Xs on Sun but still wound up in second place,after a shootoff. Great guy and proud to call him my friend. Don Ward


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

darton3d said:


> There is one large issue with getting kids into archery - cost. At our local gun club we have a youth archery program, every year there is 60 to 70 kids participating. Once they leave that program we don't see them at any of our local archery shoots (3D). I have asked several times why this is and the answer I get is always the same. The kids in the program don't have their own equipment, when their parents see the cost of the equipment they balk at purchasing it knowing their kids may loose interest or out grow it. There is also the issue of most of the parents are not into archery and don't have the time to take their kids to a shoot that could use up three to four hours on a Sunday morning. The parents are all for it when the equipment is provided and it does not conflict with their schedule. It's unfortunate, but that seems to be the reality. To some extent, archery companies are pricing themselves out of potential sales.


Good point. There are just so many recreation choices for today's kids that it'd hard for archery to compete. I have a feeling that's it's not so much the money but the press for time to do everything. The NASP kids are in a school backed program already and maybe that's where we should be looking. By inviting the schools to bring their archery teams to an outdoor archery range for a look at field archery may be the way to go. Approaching the archery coaches in the schools with a NASP program to see how they view archery outside of the school programs would be a start.
Joe B.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

zenarch said:


> It was great to visit with these guys you mentioned at the Nationals. I also saw Ron Walker who started competing again a few years back. The only trouble with this is that we're becoming a organization of old men. I'd like to see a better NFAA program developed to attract the NASP kids into field archery after their NASP days are over. Right now I see a major effort in this respect being made only by the ASA 3d organization and unless we can match what they're doing for these kids, the future archers will be shooting foam instead of paper.
> *In my mind, a NASP round could be offered at local clubs simply by using the cub stakes for field round shot with NASP equipment and rules. This would offer the kids a real challenge and introduce them to field archery. From there they could branch out to other styles of equipment as they improve and want to test themselves against archers using more advanced equipment.*Joe B.


Michigan (MAA) has been doing that for a year now and I believe therewere about 5 other states as well. The UPFAA, way up here in the North has been doing it for years..in fact, we encourage new people to shoot from where they are comfortable, obviously they can't win awards...but we do get them to have go..that is the first step..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I got back into the tourny game last year after a 30 year layoff (60s & till early 80s I competed heavy). Grandson starte it with his interest in Bowhunting & now wanting to do more. He'll be with me about 6 weeks this summer & we have several larger shoots marked to attend if possible. he will be youth (13) & I'll be Master Senior (over 70). We have a great time & i'm discovering I'm rusty but still make a decent showing with my limited practice. I think we will be taking one of his "interested" buddies with us & I'll manage enough tackle for him.

Plus, I do push archery when I hear of kid event's going on & things like cub/boy scout outings. I furnish the inexpensive fiberglass bows/arrows & animal tgts & let em have fun after a little instruction..


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

John Vozzy is a GREAT guy! I love seeing him at regional PSE "gigs'.....he is a WEALTH of information and I hope to take him up on his offer to coach me!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I spent the winter in Florida and got to shoot several times with one time great Frank Gandy. What a class guy. Shot every Tuesday and Saturday Morning with Frank at Central Florida Archers. Shot with him in the Florida Senior Games and a 900 round. At 76 years young, he still shoots them down the middle very good. I was invited to his home and got to see his many awards and his Archery Hall of Fame award that he got in 2012. In the picture he is still taking home the medals.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow that is one really cool looking trophy. Id loce to have one of those.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

the kid in green's draw length looks very long...


----------

